# Unknown illness?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

My 5 year old Buff Orpington hen Yellow is breathing faster than usual and a little more heavy. She weighs about 9-10 pounds and is a big bird compared to my other Buff orps.

It also feels like she has a water balloon in her belly... And she pumps her tail up and down (not that much but moderate). She prefers sitting.

I also noticed maybe a few days ago that she has dark stuff under one of her eyes (like people get when you don't sleep enough..) It may be dirt but it looks like the stuff under tired people's eyes. She is pooping normal although her crop has been full of water every time I check it for the last few days. What's wrong with her?


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Should I use a needle to suck the liquid in her belly out... I forgot to say before but she's also opening her mouth when ever she takes a breath


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> Should I use a needle to suck the liquid in her belly out... I forgot to say before but she's also opening her mouth when ever she takes a breath


I think you called it right...water belly. Here's a link that's easy reading:
http://thepamperedpulletsfarm.com/Water_Belly.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor baby. I hope she's okay but there may not be anything you can do


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> Should I use a needle to suck the liquid in her belly out... I forgot to say before but she's also opening her mouth when ever she takes a breath


If she were mine I would drain the fluid. The open mouth breathing is probably from the pressure of the fluids on her heart and lungs. Keep in mind that draining them can kill them, but not draining her will also kill her.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the help! I'm going to call my vet and see if they can drain her.

I have another hen who has a infection. I can't get her to drink the tetracycline water I made. Can I put some of the powder inside a raspberry and let her eat it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you're taking one you might as well take them both. The best way to give the water orally is to tube. It's pretty easy. You need a syringe and some aquarium tubing.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Why can draining a hen kill them? Could you hit a internal organ while you drain them or shock? I was going to do this with one of my hens a few years ago, I didn't do it because of the fear of hitting internal organs or not putting the needle in the right area.

Also does anyone know if chickens can have flax seed?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can tap a chicken to remove water belly but the risk is in infection and leakage at site. Best way I think is a large bore needle, and insert into where most of the water is and only insert as far as needed to hit the fluid. I'm sure someone has more precise instructions. It's not curable. I imagine it reduces pain. I've had 2 die from it, one was egg yolk peritonitis.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> Why can draining a hen kill them? Could you hit a internal organ while you drain them or shock? I was going to do this with one of my hens a few years ago, I didn't do it because of the fear of hitting internal organs or not putting the needle in the right area.
> 
> Also does anyone know if chickens can have flax seed?


You can hit organs, introduce infection, or the process of draining them can kill them. What I mean by that is that once they have accumulated lots of fluid, the pressure of the fluid against their heart lungs can kill them. Make sense?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the videos! Very helpful.

I have a hen with an infection which won't go away with tetracycline treatment so can I use ivermectin for her? It's a oviduct infection causing swollen abdomen very hard when she breaths. If I can give this to her how much and with a syringe?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> Thanks for the videos! Very helpful.
> 
> I have a hen with an infection which won't go away with tetracycline treatment so can I use ivermectin for her? It's a oviduct infection causing swollen abdomen very hard when she breaths. If I can give this to her how much and with a syringe?


Ivermectin is not an antibiotic. 
These types of problems in hens are usually fatal. I recommend that you cull her.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> Thanks for the videos! Very helpful.
> 
> I have a hen with an infection which won't go away with tetracycline treatment so can I use ivermectin for her? It's a oviduct infection causing swollen abdomen very hard when she breaths. If I can give this to her how much and with a syringe?


These infections don't usually end well, even with strong antibiotics. Best antibiotic for this type of infection is probably Baytril or Cipro. Either can be purchased online.

Both are banned for use in poultry, so read up on that first.


----------

